# Gas Attack - a true story! (revived)



## pippin

This must be true because I heard it from the horse's mouth.

We were at a nice municipal campsite by the Dordogne a couple of weeks ago.

There were several other Brits there, including a couple from Cornwall.

They were on their way back from Portugal and related the following tale to us over a glass of wine.

While in Portugal the van next door to theirs was attacked during the night.

I will try to quote the conversation verbatim:

"A gas was introduced through the roof window during the night and they were robbed of all their possessions."

At this point in the conversation I was faced with several options.

Try to prevent my eyes from glazing over - easy, due to the rosé!

Get a bottle of vin scéptical from the fridge.

Fall off my chair laughing.

or

Ply them for more details of the attack - such as

What gas was used.

How was the dose administered so that the victims weren't killed.

Whether they were hospitalised.

How long after the attack before they both woke up and realised.

If the events were reported to the police, insurers & etc.

All their possessions?

and many more.

In the interests of MHF members I should have chosen the last option of getting all the minutiae.

Alas, I have to report that as the couple (and the two other couples present) were all such crashing bores we rapidly chose another option.

That of escaping!

In the privacy of our van we rapidly opened a bottle of vin scéptical and ended up with glazed eyes and falling off our chairs laughing.

I am sorry if by relating this tale I am perpetuating the myth of gas attacks but I felt I just had to pass on to you all exactly what I was told!


----------



## karlb

escacping was the best option :lol:


----------



## asprn

*PERVASIVE LACK OF INTEREST ATTACK.....*



pippin said:


> In the privacy of our van we rapidly opened a bottle of vin scéptical and ended up with glazed eyes and falling off our chairs laughing


That is poetry, and quality stuff too. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## locovan

In the interest of MHF you should have stayed there and extracted the truth from them ---were they going to claim on the insurance --if so where had they hidden the supposed stolen stuff? 8) 

Seriously

If they had been gassed wouldn't they have a headache or feel sick when they woke up, wouldn't they have got themselves checked over by a Doctor as they wouldn't have known what harm it would have done them.
Just keep drinking the wine :lol:


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> Seriously.. If they had been gassed wouldn't they have a headache or feel sick when they woke up, wouldn't they have got themselves checked over by a Doctor as they wouldn't have known what harm it would have done them


You really are in naughty mode just now, aren't you? First the innoncent question in the forum's leading contentious thread about drinking & being charge of parked-up motorhomes, and now this! Must be the sun. :roll: :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## GHN

*Gas alarms!!*

I met someone who had really been 'gas attacked' in Northern France on the autoroute. So I invested in an appropriate alarm before our trip to Spain and Portugal.

Well I have to tell you that the alarm did go off during our first night but it wasn't the anaesthetic gas that set it off but another common gas which my wife is always complaining about!!!

I've now disconnected it !!!


----------



## ingram

locovan said:


> Seriously
> 
> If they had been gassed wouldn't they have a headache or feel sick when they woke up, wouldn't they have got themselves checked over by a Doctor as they wouldn't have known what harm it would have done them.
> Just keep drinking the wine :lol:


Although pippin reported that this was 'from the horses mouth' it was in fact from the mouth of the horse next door. 

There are no details about the 'attack' other than what pippin quoted. The very unfortunate 'victims' may well have done as you suggest: why do you assume that they didn't? This is 'Motorhome Facts' not 'Motorhome Assumptions' 

Personally, having heard so many similar stories I tend to believe them: I mean, why would anybody say it if it wasn't true? ........... please discuss at length ..........

Harvey ( sitting in the sun to long can affect one in many different ways :twisted: )


----------



## Pusser

> A gas was introduced through the roof window during the night


"Good evening campers. I am your gas for tonight." 8O


----------



## tonyt

I too was attacked by gas via an open roof vent during my recent trip to France.
I really don't understand why so many of you just don't believe these attacks happen when the real evidence is so overwhelming!
What really surprised me in my recent experience that it was only June and I thought French farmers didn't start their muck spreading until September. I had to get up in the early hours and shut the roof vent
Most inconsiderate of them!


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Gas Attack - a true story!*



pippin said:


> This must be true because I heard it from the horse's mouth.
> 
> We were at a nice municipal campsite by the Dordogne a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> There were several other Brits there, including a couple from Cornwall.
> 
> They were on their way back from Portugal and related the following tale to us over a glass of wine.
> 
> While in Portugal the van next door to theirs was attacked during the night.
> 
> I will try to quote the conversation verbatim:
> 
> "A gas was introduced through the roof window during the night and they were robbed of all their possessions."
> 
> At this point in the conversation I was faced with several options.
> 
> Try to prevent my eyes from glazing over - easy, due to the rosé!
> 
> Get a bottle of vin scéptical from the fridge.
> 
> Fall off my chair laughing.
> 
> or
> 
> Ply them for more details of the attack - such as
> 
> What gas was used.
> 
> How was the dose administered so that the victims weren't killed.
> 
> Whether they were hospitalised.
> 
> How long after the attack before they both woke up and realised.
> 
> If the events were reported to the police, insurers & etc.
> 
> All their possessions?
> 
> and many more.
> 
> In the interests of MHF members I should have chosen the last option of getting all the minutiae.
> 
> Alas, I have to report that as the couple (and the two other couples present) were all such crashing bores we rapidly chose another option.
> 
> That of escaping!
> 
> In the privacy of our van we rapidly opened a bottle of vin scéptical and ended up with glazed eyes and falling off our chairs laughing.
> 
> I am sorry if by relating this tale I am perpetuating the myth of gas attacks but I felt I just had to pass on to you all exactly what I was told!


Oh my oh my I hope that boring couple aren't members on here :wink: :lol:

I have to say we all meet plenty of know it alls on our travels don't we :wink: we have met quite a few on our travels............reverse polarity, touring Morocco with De-tourer are just a couple of the bores that we have met ROFL now theres a start to another topic what bores/know it alls have you all met ?


----------



## moblee

:-k Gas attacks :badairday: :lol:


----------



## Suenliam

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and to think I nearly didn't read this thread. 

Our regular gas attack has been safely neutralised by that foot and shoe deodorant spray stuff - very effective and no need to fill in an insurance claim either.

Sue


----------



## locovan

ingram said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously
> 
> If they had been gassed wouldn't they have a headache or feel sick when they woke up, wouldn't they have got themselves checked over by a Doctor as they wouldn't have known what harm it would have done them.
> Just keep drinking the wine :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Although pippin reported that this was 'from the horses mouth' it was in fact from the mouth of the horse next door.
> 
> There are no details about the 'attack' other than what pippin quoted. The very unfortunate 'victims' may well have done as you suggest: why do you assume that they didn't? This is 'Motorhome Facts' not 'Motorhome Assumptions'
> 
> Personally, having heard so many similar stories I tend to believe them: I mean, why would anybody say it if it wasn't true? ........... please discuss at length ..........
> 
> Harvey ( sitting in the sun to long can affect one in many different ways :twisted: )
Click to expand...

Thats why Pippin should have stayed and heard the story in full ---not get bored.
Here was at last someone it had happened to--not a friend of a friend --it was the victim's at last --the real McCoy and what does Pippin do go back to his Motorhome and get P-Drunk.
He will never make a good MHF reporter :lol:


----------



## locovan

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.. If they had been gassed wouldn't they have a headache or feel sick when they woke up, wouldn't they have got themselves checked over by a Doctor as they wouldn't have known what harm it would have done them
> 
> 
> 
> You really are in naughty mode just now, aren't you? First the innoncent question in the forum's leading contentious thread about drinking & being charge of parked-up motorhomes, and now this! Must be the sun. :roll: :wink:
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Excuse me you walked out on me in the question you mentioned so BYE :druid:


----------



## hogan

I too don't know why people do not believe gas attacks. In my opinion they are getting more frequent not only on French aires but in Germany and even on English camp sites. 
I have FIRST hand experience of gas attacks and the after effects. 

My wife will back me up on this she has been with me during many attacks. 
She assures me it is not her advancing years but our dogs advancing years that are the problem :wickedfart:


----------



## karlb

stop gas attacks here


----------



## locovan

karlb said:


> stop gas attacks here


I love the letters-- so it proves there are gas attacks then. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
But what do you do with the charcoal ----draw on the culprit I must not gas people 8O


----------



## moblee

I was attacked by a GAS bill the other day knocked me for six & left me reeling :evil: :lol:


----------



## pippin

I bet it stole all your money!


----------



## sallytrafic

Pippin couldn't you have gassed them then as they were coming round interrogated them?


----------



## moblee

I bet it stole all your money!

Yes :!: :!: But at least no one was injured & I won't lose my NCB :lol: :lol:


----------



## jhelm

Well I know you all to talk about this so here goes. First let me say that all I've read and even researched with a doctor who should know tells me there is no such thing. But, a couple weeks ago we spoke at length with a man who believes he was a victim. He thinks they used the gas dentists use to make him sleep more soundly not neccessarily knock him out. While he slept through the night waking up late in the morning, he was 75 at the time and never did so normally, what man does not have to get up to pee at least once at that age, robbers broke in by opening his van lock through a very small hole drilled into his door and stole only the money out of his wallet. He did file a police report so it wasn't that he just spent it all a forgot.

There you have it, go have some fun.


----------



## Pusser

jhelm said:


> He thinks they used the gas dentists use to make him sleep more soundly not neccessarily knock him out. .


Surely at some point he must have gone into hysterics before the gas was strong enough to knock him out. Plus as 75 he may have had false teeth and not needed gas. 8)


----------



## locovan

Nitrous oxide will not put you to sleep and you will still be able to respond to your dentist’s questions and requests. You may slur when you speak and you may take longer than usual to respond. In general, you will be very cooperative and relaxed. You will know when you are getting injected and there are times where you may even feel the injection. You will not care anyway and your breathing and heart beat will remain stable and normal.
Nitrous oxide is safe although some side effects may include headache, vomiting, or nausea.

I think Alchohol would have the same effect :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigfoot

We can beat the Frenchies at their own game Sprouts and Guiness!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We were gassed on saturday night. Three blokes a few beers, sausage bacon egg beans and tomatoes.

Result gass.

Yes several of you warned me in advance


dave p


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> We were gassed on saturday night. Three blokes a few beers, sausage bacon egg beans and tomatoes.
> 
> Result gass.
> 
> Yes several of you warned me in advance
> 
> dave p


But thats self inflicted and you wasnt robbed :lol: 
OR was you 8O


----------



## pippin

I am most disappointed at the way my serious post about a serious problem has generated so many flippant replies.

This gassing is a SERIOUS problem!

But only for those who have actually been gassed and robbed.

For the rest of us (99.99%) it is of no consequence.


----------



## Pusser

pippin said:


> I am most disappointed at the way my serious post about a serious problem has generated so many flippant replies.


Tell me about it Pips. Time and time again someone posts some serious stuff and then out of the blue some smart alec destroys its integrity in one line. It is simply gross immaturity.  ( I accept there may be more or less than 144 immature members and the statement is for guidance only ) 8)


----------



## tonyt

There is a problem with all this flippancy - maybe, just maybe, one day one of the non believers is going to be genuinely gassed and robbed but who here will believe him?
The poor sod will supply all the graphic details and swear blind he'd never touched a drop and the only response he'll get from here will be yeah, yeah, yeah.  

If it ever happens to me I'm keeping quiet


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Mavis we were robbed!!

3 euros for a small lager. three would have been lucky to make a pint.
Good job Margaret put plenty in mh

Dave P


----------



## moblee

How much would the gas they use cost??
What size would the canister be???
Would it be pocket size or in the back of a van???
How much would you need to render someone incapable in a 22 ish by 7ft by 7ft space?? it's beyond me.


----------



## tonyt

I wonder if these gassers have a reliable way of telling how much gas they've got left?

Maybe we could all learn something here.


----------



## pippin

You are quite right Tony - I too would not have the nerve to admit to having been gassed - probably wouldn't be able to anyway, 'cos I would be dead!


----------



## bigfoot

All these gassing stories are always via a third party "some one I met was told about someone etc..." a bit like the Indian rope trick.
Also the if amount of gas used would kill someone why don't we hear of 'Motorhomers killed by gas while being robbed on aire?"
Security is something to be aware of when wilding. Maybe these gassers are using the stuff the Russian securuty forces used when storming the theatre a few years ago. If that is the case is it the Russian Mafia?
I am sorry but I am yet to remain convinced that this does happen-just be on your guard for more traditional methods of attack.


----------



## Pusser

My problem is deciding what is proof. Other than being the victim I don't quite know how I can ever believe gassing even if it is true. Have we a criteria that can prove gassing is true and if so what evidence would we need to start apologising to everyone. 8O


----------



## Annsman

The types of proof I would accept are:

1. An authentic, signed and hospital stamped medical report stating the full symptoms and affects of the gass on the patient, the treatment given and the time and date.

2. An authentic signed, dated and stamped police report stating the time and date of the attack, the address, the type of van, methods of entry, type of gas used, and the fact that there is no other explanation for the victims condition and reason why they didn't wake up. It also has to have the police officers name, number and rank on it.

3. An authenticated photo of the alleged victims and their van, and the location.

4. Signed and authenticated witness statements from any vans parked at the address of the alleged incident. Stating they heard nothing, saw nothing and could verify that the alleged victims drank nothing but tea or water, had gone to bed early and hadn't driven for longer than 4 hours prior to the alleged incident.

Give me all of those in my hand so I can see them and I'll start to think there may be something in all this. Until then I'll continue to file them under the same headings as Alien Abductions, Princess Diana murder allegations, Elvis sightings and Intelligent Design theories. i.e. "BO***CKS! :lol:


----------



## parkmoy

It's easy to scoff but can you prove these attacks don't happen? 

As far as I'm concerned when we go abroad the wife and I will continue to wear in bed the WW2 gas masks we picked up at a very reasonable price in an Army surplus store.

There's nothing wrong, or risible, about taking precautions. We'll have the last laugh when it happens to some of you lot.


----------



## Pusser

Annsman said:


> The types of proof I would accept are:
> 
> 1. An authentic, signed and hospital stamped medical report stating the full symptoms and affects of the gass on the patient, the treatment given and the time and date.
> 
> 2. An authentic signed, dated and stamped police report stating the time and date of the attack, the address, the type of van, methods of entry, type of gas used, and the fact that there is no other explanation for the victims condition and reason why they didn't wake up. It also has to have the police officers name, number and rank on it.
> 
> 3. An authenticated photo of the alleged victims and their van, and the location.
> 
> 4. Signed and authenticated witness statements from any vans parked at the address of the alleged incident. Stating they heard nothing, saw nothing and could verify that the alleged victims drank nothing but tea or water, had gone to bed early and hadn't driven for longer than 4 hours prior to the alleged incident.
> 
> Give me all of those in my hand so I can see them and I'll start to think there may be something in all this. Until then I'll continue to file them under the same headings as Alien Abductions, Princess Diana murder allegations, Elvis sightings and Intelligent Design theories. i.e. "BO***CKS! :lol:


I thought it was going to be more complicated than that but at least we have some fundamentals and can fine tune as we go along. Perhaps we can have a representative from Motorhomefacts; possibly a mod if we can't find anyone else, to be present at the autopsy. 8)


----------



## Chascass

As far as I'm concerned when we go abroad the wife and I will continue to wear in bed the WW2 gas masks we picked up at a very reasonable price in an Army surplus store. 


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Hope I have understood this right, and that it is not   :roll: :roll:


----------



## parkmoy

> Hope I have understood this right, and that it is not


Not what? To be honest with you we're thinking of changing them if we could get a good deal on an oxygen tent. They make it awkward when you turn over in bed.


----------



## Pusser

parkmoy said:


> Hope I have understood this right, and that it is not
> 
> 
> 
> Not what? To be honest with you we're thinking of changing them if we could get a good deal on an oxygen tent. They make it awkward when you turn over in bed.
Click to expand...

Have you thought about a reconditioned iron lung. I realise it is a placebo effect but you cannot beat a good placebo as long as you are sure in your own mind that you don't think it is a placebo. 8)


----------



## parkmoy

> Have you thought about a reconditioned iron lung.


I don't think I've got the spare payload and I don't think they do them in doubles. The old gas masks aren't too bad actually except when it comes to intimacy. Very restrictive position wise.


----------



## Pusser

parkmoy said:


> Have you thought about a reconditioned iron lung.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've got the spare payload and I don't think they do them in doubles. The old gas masks aren't too bad actually except when it comes to intimacy. Very restrictive position wise.
Click to expand...

I'll keep an eye out on Ebay for you. The old gas masks do have a lot going for them as you can keep your **** and beer in the bag once you have the mask on. Ideal too for the Swine Flu which is rapidly striking down our population. I am not worried too much as I have "Kleenex kills 99% of flue bugs" to hand so roll a couple up each nostril and feel secure.


----------



## tonyt

Pusser said:


> ........... I am not worried too much as I have "Kleenex kills 99% of flue bugs" to hand so roll a couple up each nostril and feel secure.


Pusser, methinks you may have cracked it - all we now need is someone what's smart wiv words, and I have just the person in mind, to persuade Kleenex to come up with a product that "kills 99% of noxious fumes" and we can all sleep easy at night with little rolls of tissue stuffed up our nostrils. Gassing gone for ever.

Why isn't anyone taking this seriously?


----------



## parkmoy

> Why isn't anyone taking this seriously?


You may well ask. I offer a thought to you all.

Gas attacks have been poo- poohed mainly on the say so of doctors and anaesthetists. But, consider this, they have a vested interest. They don't want the general public to know just how easy it is to administer a safe sleeping gas. The moment it becomes general knowledge that's it, they're out of a job. So they're not going to back up victims' stories are they?

Take the mickey as much as you want we're still going to take precautions in bed.


----------



## Pusser

tonyt said:


> Why isn't anyone taking this seriously?


Some of us are. :roll:


----------



## pippin

Parkmoy:

_Take the mickey as much as you want* we're still going to take precautions in bed.*_

Too much information!

Your contraception methods are your own private concern.

Now, back to gassing.....


----------



## parkmoy

> Too much information!
> 
> Your contraception methods are your own private concern.
> 
> Now, back to gassing.....


Yes, well who knows exactly when the gas will be introduced to the MH or what you will be doing when it happens? There are times when you just don't want to fall asleep - apart from anything else it would be very rude.


----------



## lifestyle

Had a good laf at this :-
MMM ads :-Gas attack alarms only £60.
Protection against gas attacks by robbers spraying KO narcotic sleeping gas into mm.
The person who makes up these stories on here must own the company.
It was`ent me honest.


----------



## Pusser

I was thinking that if a naked flame was left burning at night time, and a robber "introduced" gas into the motor home, it would result in an explosion which would frighten the robber away.

Not a perfect idea granted but at least I have made a start. 8)


----------



## pippin

I started this thread just to break the monotony of sensible issues that are discussed on here.

Basically what I posted was exactly what I was told.

The people genuinely believed that their friends had been gassed and robbed.

There was absolutely no doubt in their minds that it was true. 

Perhaps I should have quizzed then further for all the gory details but Lynda and I were just desperate to escape as they were mind-numbingly boring old farts.

I will admit to being an old fart myself (I qualified on Wednesday - 65th birthday) but if I ever become boring then please just shoot me. 
Whatever you do, don't gas me!


----------



## duxdeluxe

My grandfather really was gassed in Belgium and robbed as well - the WW1 army records show it thus...... so all these stories might be true.

He survived and lived to 89.


----------



## Pusser

pippin said:


> I started this thread just to break the monotony of sensible issues that are discussed on here.
> 
> Basically what I posted was exactly what I was told.
> 
> The people genuinely believed that their friends had been gassed and robbed.!


If that is so then it would be a good idea to try and get them on this website because after an experience like that they need support and understanding. 8)


----------



## skiboycey

I'm a hotelier in France and we had several incidences a few years ago of people being robbed whilst they slept in their rooms. There was never any mention of gas attacks but when I investigated how a person could go into a room with 6 large blokes sleeping and go through all their stuff carefully, stealing only what they wanted I discoverd it was because it's startlingly difficult to rouse people at 4 in the morning. I know this becuase I simulated a robbery from my staff and found I could enter their room, rustle about, go through bags etc. and mostly they didn't even stir, especially if they'd had a drink.

This solved the mystery for me - people just don't realise how deeply they sleep late at night nor how hard it is to wake them up unless it's for a pre-programmed noise like a baby crying. If motorhomes are being robbed and the owners wake up in the morning to find they've been broken into it's only logical to assume gas must have been used when in fact it's probably because the robbers were fairly quiet and the occupants didn't awake. From the robber's point of view if they do wake up they just run away and try somebody else and even if the occupants awake whilst they're in the motorhome they just flee before they become fully aware. The chances of getting caught really are very, very slim.

When I once, by chance, caught a thief in my hotel he claimed he was looking for somebody to buy 'hashish' off of and didn't know which room the guy was in. As it would have been hopeless to call the Police who never manage to do anything apart from hassle people for minor offences in France I administered some of my own brand of justice to him outside and he didn't come back again. I'm sure the little git always wanted a crooked nose secretly!

Dogs wake up easily and it's why I now have a large one with a big bark who goes everywhere with me and guards my hotel at night from undesirable characters. The robberies stopped and if anyone comes within 10 metres of my motorhome the 'Woof Alarm' goes off at full volume. Not as cheap as a gas attack alarm but you can play sticks with him and take him for walks though he does produce a lot of his own gas after he's mopped up the remains of my BBQ.

Regards, Mark


----------



## pippin

Thanks Mark.

Definitive answer.

END OF GASSING TOPICS - AMEN!


----------



## skiboycey

I'm a hotelier in France and we had several incidences a few years ago of people being robbed whilst they slept in their rooms. There was never any mention of gas attacks but when I investigated how a person could go into a room with 6 large blokes sleeping and go through all their stuff carefully, stealing only what they wanted I discoverd it was because it's startlingly difficult to rouse people at 4 in the morning. I know this becuase I simulated a robbery from my staff and found I could enter their room, rustle about, go through bags etc. and mostly they didn't even stir, especially if they'd had a drink.

This solved the mystery for me - people just don't realise how deeply they sleep late at night nor how hard it is to wake them up unless it's for a pre-programmed noise like a baby crying. If motorhomes are being robbed and the owners wake up in the morning to find they've been broken into it's only logical to assume gas must have been used when in fact it's probably because the robbers were fairly quiet and the occupants didn't awake. From the robber's point of view if they do wake up they just run away and try somebody else and even if the occupants awake whilst they're in the motorhome they just flee before they become fully aware. The chances of getting caught really are very, very slim.

When I once, by chance, caught a thief in my hotel he claimed he was looking for somebody to buy 'hashish' off of and didn't know which room the guy was in. As it would have been hopeless to call the Police who never manage to do anything apart from hassle people for minor offences in France I administered some of my own brand of justice to him outside and he didn't come back again. I'm sure the little git always wanted a crooked nose secretly!

Dogs wake up easily and it's why I now have a large one with a big bark who goes everywhere with me and guards my hotel at night from undesirable characters. The robberies stopped and if anyone comes within 10 metres of my motorhome the 'Woof Alarm' goes off at full volume. Not as cheap as a gas attack alarm but you can play sticks with him and take him for walks though he does produce a lot of his own gas after he's mopped up the remains of my BBQ.

Regards, Mark


----------



## skiboycey

Sorry don't know why that just posted again...?

Must be using the forward and back buttons.

Mark


----------



## pippin

Gas has that effect........


----------



## duxdeluxe

Obviously got one of his flatulent dogs at his feet when typing......


----------



## time-traveller

pippin said:


> I started this thread just to break the monotony of sensible issues that are discussed on here. ...... snip .....
> Lynda and I were just desperate to escape as they were mind-numbingly boring old farts.


Pusser wrote
If that is so then it would be a good idea to try and get them on this website because after an experience like that they need support and understanding.

Get them on this website? I think they recognise them. They've been on for years ! Haven't they? 8O :lol:


----------



## jhelm

I made my comment a few days ago knowing it would give some diversion and I've been gone so I couldn't fallow all the comments. But just to fallow up: My conversation was with the actual person who believes he was gassed. He did not think it knocked him out but only made him sleep more soundly after he was already asleep. The reasons he felt he must have been gassed are, 1 he did not wake up while someone was rooting around inside his camper, 2 he normally gets up to pee during the night and did not, 3 He slept late but is usually an early riser. I don't think he is a heavy drinker, but one never knows.

Personally I have not believed that gassing is a danger, but talking to someone who feels sure he was gassed does make me wonder. 

What do I intend to do about it - nothing really. I hide my wallet so it would take some serious rooting around, moving me etc. to find it. The rest of my stuff is not worth the worry. One must weigh the cost of replacing what might be stolen against the replacement costs vs the cost of alarms, constant worrying, inconvience etc.


----------



## locovan

Why doesn't he feel he may have had a good sound sleep because he was worn out from such a long drive?
How many times do we sleep through a thunder storm and pouring rain when we are camping.
These people are professionals at stealing they really needn't make much noise.
Get a dog or a good alarm system.
Put on the door in many languages --Beware of the dog.
We did and as I have said many times we travelled to Spain and stayed at Services Staions with no Problems.


----------



## ConcernedTraveler

skiboycey said:


> I'm a hotelier in France and we had several incidences a few years ago of people being robbed whilst they slept in their rooms. There was never any mention of gas attacks but when I investigated how a person could go into a room with 6 large blokes sleeping and go through all their stuff carefully, stealing only what they wanted I discoverd it was because it's startlingly difficult to rouse people at 4 in the morning. I know this becuase I simulated a robbery from my staff and found I could enter their room, rustle about, go through bags etc. and mostly they didn't even stir, especially if they'd had a drink.
> 
> This solved the mystery for me - people just don't realise how deeply they sleep late at night nor how hard it is to wake them up unless it's for a pre-programmed noise like a baby crying. If motorhomes are being robbed and the owners wake up in the morning to find they've been broken into it's only logical to assume gas must have been used when in fact it's probably because the robbers were fairly quiet and the occupants didn't awake. From the robber's point of view if they do wake up they just run away and try somebody else and even if the occupants awake whilst they're in the motorhome they just flee before they become fully aware. The chances of getting caught really are very, very slim.
> 
> When I once, by chance, caught a thief in my hotel he claimed he was looking for somebody to buy 'hashish' off of and didn't know which room the guy was in. As it would have been hopeless to call the Police who never manage to do anything apart from hassle people for minor offences in France I administered some of my own brand of justice to him outside and he didn't come back again. I'm sure the little git always wanted a crooked nose secretly!
> 
> Dogs wake up easily and it's why I now have a large one with a big bark who goes everywhere with me and guards my hotel at night from undesirable characters. The robberies stopped and if anyone comes within 10 metres of my motorhome the 'Woof Alarm' goes off at full volume. Not as cheap as a gas attack alarm but you can play sticks with him and take him for walks though he does produce a lot of his own gas after he's mopped up the remains of my BBQ.
> 
> Regards, Mark


Yes, I have no doubt that your experiment did work, however, I ask:

'did your staff wake up the following day after 12 noon, with a massive headache and loss of coordination'? Further, did they suffer from irritation to nasal passages and eyes?

I very much doubt so.

My point here: waking the following day after 8 hrs sleep, with no signs of illness whatsoever, or oversleeping, for 6 grown men, most likely means that no gas whatsoever was used. Its very hard for 6 people to be gassed and not one of them at least oversleep or feel woozy.

The bottom line is, I can't explain those symptoms when they occur, doctors can't explain them and I'm very sure you can't either.

THEREFORE, we must be open to the possibility that GAS is at least being introduced to people while they sleep. Whether it renders one passive to a robbery is a completely different matter!

GAS is clearly being used by would be thieves, PERIOD. That's until someone can explain the clinical presentation of so many who allege to be gassing victims.

Thanks.


----------



## pippin

I hoped that this thread had died in its sleep, perhaps due to it having been gassed!


----------



## averhamdave

Can such postings be placed in the "Jokes and Trivia" section in future please.


----------



## erneboy

Gas my a**, apochryphal nonsense, IMHO, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

This post has nmade me believe in resurection. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## bognormike

ConcernedTraveler said:


> The bottom line is, I can't explain those symptoms when they occur, doctors can't explain them and I'm very sure you can't either.
> 
> THEREFORE, we must be open to the possibility that GAS is at least being introduced to people while they sleep. Whether it renders one passive to a robbery is a completely different matter!
> 
> GAS is clearly being used by would be thieves, PERIOD. That's until someone can explain the clinical presentation of so many who allege to be gassing victims.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello and welcome Concerned Traveller.

Have you read all of this thread, and the other ones about supposed gas attacks? Have you read the pronouncement from the Royal Society of Anaesthetists stating that it would be impossible to introduce narcotic gases into something like a motorhome without killing the occupants?

see my posts here about supposed gas attacks in the members help forum

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-61690-quotgasquot-attack-robberies-amp-autoroute-aires.html

I would have thought that your last paragraph is completely the wrong way round. Where is the clinical evidence that people HAVE been gassed? Nowhere has there been any proof of anybody having anaesthetics in their bloodstream after being the subject of a robbery whilst sleeping? Gas is NOT clearly being used by would be thieves FULLSTOP ( :roll: ) - show us the evidence that it is, and we might be a bit less cynical and dismissive of such reports. :roll:


----------



## badger

I recon that mike and all those on here that poo poo the idea about gas attacks, are just tryin to lull us into a sense of false security :roll: ...............coz it's them doin the gassin...... :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RogerAndHeather

It must be true

My wife is always complaining about gas during the night  

Never smell it myself :wink:


----------



## tattytony

RogerAndHeather said:


> It must be true
> My wife is always complaining about gas during the night
> Never smell it myself :wink:


LMAO 0X

My wife says the same :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steco1958

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> This post has nmade me believe in resurection. :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Took longer than 3 days though !!


----------



## RogerAndHeather

tattytony said:


> RogerAndHeather said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be true
> My wife is always complaining about gas during the night
> Never smell it myself :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says the same :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Was that when you were parked next door to us?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony

I thought my GAS attacks were not going to be made public till now but who cares :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

can I get this back on the topic as revived, :roll: can I ask concerned traveler what interest he / she has in this? Have you any personal knowledge of such events?


----------



## ConcernedTraveler

*My say on alleged GAS ATTACKS - Yes I'm serious, GAS ATTACKS*

Its well established, well known, and agreed by almost all literature that I have read (and you can read too, if you're willing) and all reports from anaesthetists that, there is no way to administer into a motor-home enough gas to render someone into an anaesthetised unconscious state without, and I re-iterate, without, using lots and lots of gas. That is tanker loads of gas. Without resorting to such actions, you wouldn't get a concentration anywhere near enough to reach general anaesthesia - that is, able to penetrate ones skin (50% of people) with a scaple blade to half an inch depth.

THEREFORE, one must consider the possibility that, it is reasonable the average would-be thief, thinking that the gas in his possession was capable of rendering one unconscious, would upon delivery of such a gas, achieve a concentration in the confined space of a motor-home somewhere less than that needed to induce general anaesthesia. This is just a FACT. We all know these thieves wouldn't bring tanker loads of gas unless they were coming for the crown jewels! But they would certainly bring less, and it's reasonable to say less is all that is needed to at least: 'give it a try'.

So its not rocket science. A would be thief, armed with his gas, most likely thinks that this gas is effective at facilitating his robbery attempt. Whether or not this gas induces general anaesthesia is not known, in each attempt it must differ, some will be affected more than others, but what we do know and the experts have demonstrated is that, you can't reach dangerous general anaesthetic levels, because no thief could introduce such concentrations of gas! And if it were some nerve agent or toxin, its effects would be a lot more like the Russia siege. But we know that they're not using nerve gas, secret fentanyl based agents or toxins, they're clearly using a hydrocarbon based gas. So what we do have are sub-anaesthetic levels of gas particulates circulating in a confined space of a motor-home.

All reasonable people must be open to the conclusion, in light of the facts presented above that; it's possible such low level concentrations of any hydrocarbon based gas wouldn't rouse a normally sleeping person from sleep and that such gases recycling in a confined space are likely to maintain at the very minimum some form of light sleep. There are also several reports where people have upon exiting and re-entering the vehicle or confined space noticed an odd smell following a suspected gassing- of interesting note, its well known that the nose adjusts to smell and when we have been submerged in the same smell for 12 hours its difficult to identify until we remove ourselves from the environment and return. Gassings should be no different. Further, direct exposure to such gases in a confined space, through recycled air is likely to lead to symptoms of such exposure. This is consistent with reports that demonstrate irritation of nasal passages, sore throat, headache, loss of coordination and nausea. Not to mention the oversleeping.

So, the verdict?

I say, until we take this problem seriously, that is, an actual campaign with the cooperation of all relevant parties alerting people to the possibility of being gassed and asking them to visit a hospital and report their suspicions to the police, at the earliest stage, so that any forensic findings can be documented and, we have the scientists and researchers who are bothered to do the experiments on normally sleeping people and give us the answers about how anaesthetic gases in low concentrations affect them - given that the evidence is clearly in contradication, RCOA believes one thing about whether gassings are possible, many doctors say another, we cannot rule out the possibility that one of the many hydrocarbon gases with anaesthetic properties are being used in robberies in an attempt to render the occupants of a motor-home unconscious and insensitive to the disturbance of a would-be robber. Whether or not these gases succeed in their attempt is a question for the scientists and researchers. My final verdict is that there is sufficient evidence to say that the would-be thief is at the very minimum employing the gas in his break and enter pursuits.


----------



## bognormike

Hello again CT


In your 4th Paragraph you state "in the light of the facts presented above" - what facts? In para 1. ok - accepted facts, but 2 & 3? they are your arguments / conclusions. There has been no proof that anybody has been "gassed" - we've had stories, but no proof of any forensic details or cases coming to court. 
I will continue to look upon it as an urban myth until somebody comes up with concrete evidence that some sorts of gas are being used in robberies.
It would be fine if people could get checked out for any effects, which could give us some kind of resolution, but why have they not before now? Too much hassle? The police find it easy to say "gas attack? Here's the crime number so you can claim on the insurance, and don't bother us any more."


I asked the question earlier in the thread as to what interest you have in this. Do you have any technical knowledge, or is it just as an interetsed motorhomer?


----------



## erneboy

When proposing an argument for which you have no evidence it is usual to say "I think" or it "seems to me". 

I think that when people represent their opinions as fact this tends to rob their efforts of credibility. 

This topic has been discussed here and on other sites many times. There have been many gassing stories, as far as I recall, none first hand and never any compelling evidence that gas had been used. 

To me the biggest stumbling blocks are the quantities which would be required and where the brigands would obtain the gas. 

Furtermore given that these gas men, presumably are not qualified to administer this gas I find it surprising that there seem to have been no deaths. 

I will try a theory of my own. It would require a much lower concentration of gas to produce a spectacular explosion than it would to put people to sleep. Given that many motorhomes have gas fridges and gas heating (with pilot lights) how is that these two elements have never combined and blown a motorhome apart thereby rendering all in the vicinity dead (or at least partially cooked) and triggering a forensic investigation which would undoubtedly correctly identify the cause of the tragedy. I will answer my own question. Gas my a**, Alan.


----------



## sweetie

Hi CT 

Can I have a pint of what you are on. :? 

Must be some pretty powerful stuff.

I know it,s laughing gas :lol:


----------



## Penquin

As a scientist with a working knowledge of many medical matters through direct experience of the use of analgesic gas (= laughing gas to those from the 19th Century) I have read the points raised here and on numerous other threads.

I have also read the response from the Royal College of Anaesthetists - a responsible body whose skill and opinions I value most highly.

The following is a copy of their reply in 2007 as published in MMM;

"_Thank you for your enquiry. I would like to inform you that you are not the first enquirer with this question. Professor Hatch, our Clinical Advisor, has given the following previous comments:

"I can give you a categorical assurance that it would not be possible to render someone unconscious with ether without their knowledge, even if they were sleeping at the time. Ether is an extremely pungent agent and a relatively weak anaesthetic by modern standards and has a very irritant affect of the air passages, causing coughing and sometimes vomiting. It takes some time to reach unconsciousness, even if given by direct application to the face on a rag, and the concentration needed by some sort of spray into a room would be enormous. The smell hangs around for days and would be obvious to anyone the next day.

There are much more powerful agents around now, some of which are almost odourless. However, these would be unlikely to be able to achieve the effect you describe, and the cost would be huge enough to deter any thief unless he was after the crown jewels. The only practicable agent is probably the one used by the Russians in the Moscow siege - I advised the BBC on their programme about this. The general feeling is that they used an agent which is not available outside the KGB!

Finally, unsupervised anaesthesia, which is what we are really talking about is very dangerous. In the Moscow siege about 20% of victims died from asphyxia, because their airways were unprotected. If the reports you talk about are true I would have expected a significant number of deaths or cases of serious brain damage to have been reported."

I hope this information is helpful to you.

The Royal College of Anaesthetists _"

I have also read numerous posts by people who have skim read articles and failed to consider the contents relevance.

*Who do I believe?*

The Anaesthetists 100% of the time. The sort of gases that MIGHT be used are very difficult to obtain (try going to a chemist and asking for Halothane) - and that is an anesthetic gas that was widely used in the 1970's and 80's and is much less refined than current ones. Or ask about enflurane, isoflurane, desflurane or sevoflurane - the response will be the same ????? NO WAY - they are all Prescription Only Medicines and they all have distinctive smells or flavours and are derivatives of diethyl ether.

Nitrous oxide ? (Laughing gas) - available in small quantities as the propellant in aerosol cream - but there are no recorded attacks of creaming in the night that I have ever seen! :?

So my mind is made up (some people may say "closed") - until / unless there is ever some proof of such attacks I regard them as urban myth. Most of them are flammable too - and even at a low concentration they would be potentially explosive........

So I am with the sceptics and would ask for facts not wild opinions based on no evidence. The evidence against such things is overwhelming, the evidence for non-existent.

I am sorry if this seems confrontational to other's opinions but, like many, I had hoped that this subject would be allowed to disappear from these threads..........

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Thank you Penguin.

So there we have it compelling evidence against it and not a shred for it, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic

I suspect that we have a Troll recent join two posts only all about gas

By the way Penquin we publish the similar advice on MHF here 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/article-49--0-0.html


----------



## Penquin

Thanks Frank,

Well if we keep on saying it / linking to it PERHAPS some people will read it.......

(Looking out the window for aerial porcines but they seem to have been grounded in the ash......)


The troll thought had been in my mind but rather than simpy leave it pulling in gullible readers I decided to post and be da**ed.  

Dave :lol:


----------



## 04HBG

I guess sales of gas detectors must be down for this one to be dragged out of the cupboard again.

My advice to any worried about gas would be select your drinking partners very carefully and save the money you can save on not buying the gas detector towards a decent toy for your van.

RD


----------

